# Disturbing New Website From Planned Parenthood



## kbragg (Aug 29, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Donald E. Wildmon
Founder and
Chairman [/SIZE][/FONT]​





 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Please help us get this information into the hands of as many people as possible by forwarding it to your entire e-mail list of family and friends. [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+2]*Your tax dollars fund Planned Parenthood's shocking new Web site for youth* [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*It's time to defund Planned Parenthood - contact your U.S. senators and representative today* [/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*Take Action!* [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Send e-mails to your two U.S. senators and representative urging them stop using your tax dollars to fund Planned Parenthood and its promotion of casual sex among our nation's youth with a Web site like www.takecaredownthere.org. Let Planned Parenthood be funded with public funds, not tax dollars.*
*Forward this e-mail to everyone on your list asking them to e-mail their U.S. senators and representative.* We must stop funding Planned Parenthood with tax dollars and we must stop now!
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]August 29, 2008[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] 
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Planned Parenthood, the billion dollar corporate abortion provider, has taken immorality to a whole new level and is using your taxpayer dollars to spread its toxic propaganda.* 


 A new Planned Parenthood promotional Web site (_*www.takecaredownthere.org*_), which targets youth and is called _*"Take Care Down There,"*_ features short _"public service"_ video vignettes which, among other things, promote casual sex, immodesty, homosexuality and even group sex.  *Please click here** to see what Planned Parenthood is doing with your money.*  For example, one video on this new Web site depicts what appears to be an African-American male teenager relegated to performing oral sex on a white male teenager while another white male (an adult authority figure in a suit) stands nearby giving instructions.
During the 2006-2007 fiscal year, Planned Parenthood received a total of $336.7 million from government grants and contracts. *In 2008, $300 million was given to family planning clinics, under the Title X program.* These funds were used to service over five million people, a third of which received "care" from a Planned Parenthood clinic. *This new Planned Parenthood Web site has again raised the necessity to put an end to the federal government's funding of Planned Parenthood.*
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 29, 2008)

Do folks realize what would happen if we didn't have planned parenthood? 

My health department said that they are in danger of closing down because of funding.

I gave her a scared look and said "where is everyone supposed to go?" Do you realize the impact that would have on this town? We only got one health department.


----------



## kbragg (Aug 29, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Do folks realize what would happen if we didn't have planned parenthood?
> 
> My health department said that they are in danger of closing down because of funding.
> 
> I gave her a scared look and said "where is everyone supposed to go?" Do you realize the impact that would have on this town? We only got one health department.


 
No one is saying get rid of planned parenthood. Did you read the email posted above? It's simply saying to stop government funding of it and privatize the funding. That way the people who support the message of the organization can support it and those who don't can fund the organizations of their choice. If there was a government funded religious program pushing their agenda, I'm certain that people who are against that agenda would also disagree with public versus private funding of the organization.

This is not directed at you MizzBrown but dang if I don't get crazy irritated when people take stuff out of context and go to the extreme one way or the other (i.e. if you're pro choice you MUST be pro abortion, and if you're anti abortion you must be anti women's rights)

ETA: Your Kinky Twists are hawt! What type of hair did you use? I used the Marley Braid hair last time but that itched so bad I had to take them out after 2 weeks


----------



## Duchesse (Aug 29, 2008)

That website is geared towards teenagers and the the *truth* is that teens are having sex, giving oral sex, bjs in school, don't know about stds, threesomes, whatever. This new MTV/BET pumped sex culture is yery rampant, but I don't think limiting funds for Planned Parenthood is wise. It's deeper than an organization, and defunding PP will only make people/youth who have made certain choices have no place to go to get protection, std tests, etc. PP isn't only about abortion.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks, I used Janet Collection Afro Kinky.

IMO, I think the government should fund it. The thought of them not doing it is scary. This affects everyone. Christian or not, no matter what belief system you have.

Some communities are already having issues getting appropriate funding from the government tis the reason my local department is being threatened to be shut down. I dont think privatizing it will generate any more money.

Now the website needs to have a makeover for sure, just like many other government funding ads and programs need a long overdue makeover. Planned parenthood isnt the only one.


----------



## kbragg (Aug 29, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Thanks, I used Janet Collection Afro Kinky.
> 
> IMO, I think the government should fund it. The thought of them not doing it is scary. This affects everyone. Christian or not, no matter what belief system you have.
> 
> ...


 
Actually I think privatizing it would actually lead to more funding as the wealthy are always looking for a good tax shelter. That's one reason many non profits do soooo much better than government programs.

I am not against reality or sex education at all. On the contrary. This site is promoting casual sex and immorality. Planned Parenthood has not helped decrease the number of sexually tranmitted diseases and has contributed to more abortions. I really feel the bandaid approach is not working.

This site does not even address the emotional side of sex, which is WHY so many teens regardless of education still give it up without protection. It doesn't address the emotional damage that can occur from casual sex, on the contrary it treats ex as casual, non chalant and "ok" which is NOT reality. It's what most people WANT to think it is, but it's not. The teen suicide numbers really demonstrate this.

But you and I both agree MzzBrown in that the PARENTS should be sending the right message to the kids.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 29, 2008)

Duchesse said:


> That website is geared towards teenagers and the the *truth* is that teens are having sex, giving oral sex, bjs in school, don't know about stds, threesomes, whatever. This new MTV/BET pumped sex culture is yery rampant, but I don't think limiting funds for Planned Parenthood is wise. It's deeper than an organization, and defunding PP will only make people/youth who have made certain choices have no place to go to get protection, std tests, etc. PP isn't only about abortion.


 
I guess it hits home for me because i dont have a problem going to the health department when i did and did not have insurance.

I wanted to have sex. Plain and simple. And i couldn't afford the $45 a month BC. So you can go to the clinic and get it for nearly free. The thought having it go private which would decrease the funding IMO, not withstand it, scares me. Where are these men/women going to go? 

In fact, i just picked up a 3 month supply from there a couple weeks ago because i recently lost my full time job. I aint having sex right now but there was no way i was gonna give up BC to control my horrible periods.

I can't go to the doctor and pay over $100 to get a pap but i can go to my local planned parenthood office and get it and take care of myself because MY tax dollars pays for it. I highly doubt i would have that option if it were privatized. Or if i did, i'd have to travel 50 miles out to find an office that was funded.

I see the young AND older folks walking in there getting services from all walks of life. Everyone gets access to it as they should.

Going private is like putting the fate of peoples lives in their own pockets...Its similar to basic health insurance IMO.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 29, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Actually I think privatizing it would actually lead to more funding as the wealthy are always looking for a good tax shelter. That's one reason many non profits do soooo much better than government programs.
> 
> I am not against reality or sex education at all. On the contrary. This site is promoting casual sex and immorality. Planned Parenthood has not helped decrease the number of sexually tranmitted diseases and has contributed to more abortions. I really feel the bandaid approach is not working.
> 
> ...


 
I see your point. I'd be curious to see what would happen if they decided to go private. I can't imagine the wealthy wanting to devote their money to it but we'll never really know til its done.

The bigger issue is the advertising. Too blunt, to some it may be a promotion. Needs to change period.

I just like the idea that its there. Not everyone uses it but when i see young girls walking in there picking up condoms and making appointments then at least i know SOMEONE is being reached. Some are still gonna be ignorant, i know.

I'd shudder to think what would happen if PP was not there...but we'll never really know until it happens.


----------



## kbragg (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey how come I can't thank my own posts?


----------



## leeshbeesh (Aug 29, 2008)

i very much so disagree with the message of sex being so free and fun...that is something i dont promote as far as funding i am unsure...i just dont like the idea that i m paying for that type of advertisement


----------



## momi (Aug 29, 2008)

Hypothetical:

If you lived two miles away from you child's school and there was only one free bus to take him, but the bus driver was a drunk and every few weeks there was an accident.... Would we be sitting here saying "well at least they did not have an accident every day, some weeks the kids make it to school safely"? No, we would be raising cane with everyone who would listen. It is the same in this case. The future of the next generation is at stake. Many do not have adults that will share with them the downfalls (and there are many) of casual sex and sex prior to marriage. So they take their cues from websites like this. We need to do what we are able to protect them. 

We cannot continue to sit down and accept this mess. It is ridiculous and un called for.

_Edited because I cannot spell._


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Aug 30, 2008)

momi said:


> Hypothetical:
> 
> If you lived two miles away from you child's school and there was only one free bus to take him, but the bus driver was a drunk and every few weeks there waw an accident.... Would we be sitting here saying "well at least they did not have an accident every day, some weeks the kids make it to school safely"? No, we would be raising cane with everyone who would listen. It is the same in this case. The future of the next generation is at stake. Many do not have adults that will share with them the downfalls (and there are many) of casual sex and sex prior to marriage. So they take their cues from websites like this. We need to do what we are able to protect them.
> 
> We cannot continue to sit down and accept this mess. It is ridiculous and un called for.


 I LOVE this example! 

I made up my mind as a Christian abortion is murder, sex outside of marriage is sin and homosexuality is an abomination! I made up my mind to agree with God. When I was an unbeleiver and actually the first two years I was saved, I had an abortion. I thought it was fine because I wanted to hide my sin and it was just a "few cells" not really a human. I had to get to a point where I had to let the Lord deal with me and see it as He does. 

I will alert my friends to what Planned Parenthood is doing.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Aug 31, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> Thanks, I used Janet Collection Afro Kinky.
> 
> IMO, I think the government should fund it. The thought of them not doing it is scary. This affects everyone. Christian or not, no matter what belief system you have.
> 
> ...



I agree with you.  

I personally believe that Planned Parenthood takes things a little too far, but I have no problem with the government funding it.  Planned Parenthood saved my butt when I needed health care and I don't know what I would have done without them.  

(I know I'm changing the subject here and going way off into left field with this one but…) Our federal government has a history of wacky and/or irresponsible funding.  That’s what governments are for. <That’s a joke by the way.  *Asking our government to stop funding crap that you don’t agree with is like asking the grass to stop being green.*Besides, where do we as Americans draw the "funding" line?  What about faith based homeless shelters? Hell, right now our government is paying for the Pakistan to repair old a$$ fighter planes. The Iraqi war is government funded.  Those of you on this board who are old enough may even remember Piss Christ….ah well.  Lemme get off my soap box...OK I'm done now...Ya'll go on back to what you were talking about.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2008)

i believe the government should continue to fund PP because it helped me, even when i was adult and didn't have health insurance.  i was able to get my checkup and other things taken care of.  it would affect all of us if they were to lose funding.  i think maybe you should write or call about the ad and discuss how offended you are.  that is where i think people that have a problem with it should take a stand.  just like i stated before, if people want to change the way how things are going on around here with our youth, you have to start with them first.  get out there and talk to these young people, spend time with them, pass out info, start church programs, etc....


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2008)

He_Leads_I_follow said:


> I LOVE this example!
> 
> I made up my mind as a Christian abortion is murder, sex outside of marriage is sin and homosexuality is an abomination! I made up my mind to agree with God. When I was an unbeleiver and actually the first two years I was saved, I had an abortion. I thought it was fine because I wanted to hide my sin and it was just a "few cells" not really a human. I had to get to a point where I had to let the Lord deal with me and see it as He does.
> 
> I will alert my friends to what Planned Parenthood is doing.



how will this help the youth?  just like McCain's pick for VP is so Pro-llife and so against sex education, her 17 year old dd is preggers.  people all day long preach about what is wrong, but people talk and take no action.  i'm not attacking you or what you believe in, but parents still don't talk to their kids, they let others do the dirty work for them, and then have the nerve to have a problem with how it is being handled.  People are dying out here, babies are being neglected, abused, and uncared for, too many single parents etc... just imagine if there was no PP.  what would you do then?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2008)

i watched it and don't see anything wrong with it.  that is just me and through all of my experiences in life, i have seen worse and been through worse.


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Sep 2, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> how will this help the youth? just like McCain's pick for VP is so Pro-llife and so against sex education, her 17 year old dd is preggers. people all day long preach about what is wrong, but people talk and take no action. i'm not attacking you or what you believe in, but parents still don't talk to their kids, they let others do the dirty work for them, and then have the nerve to have a problem with how it is being handled. *People are dying out here, babies are being neglected, abused, and uncared for, too many single parents* etc... just imagine if there was no PP. what would you do then?


 
Shortdub I understand your point.  However it does not matter to me whether or not you want to attack me or not because you would only be attacking my agreement with Yahweh. Again I say, I am a beleiver in God and His principles and that's it! Sorry no wavering and no compromise. No one will get that from me. 

Also, I am Pro-life because my mother was pro-life for me when my father chose to marry someone else while she was 8 months pregnant with my sister and I. When I thought it was okay to flush babies down the toilet I didn't know Jesus. Actually that's not true. I did it again 2 years after saying "yes" to HIM to cover my sin. This walk is not about your feelings or your opinion. No, as Beleiver's would God agree with this? That's all you should be asking yourself. Even when I in my heart thought abortions were okay, I still said it was wrong because I knew my opinion didn't matter. I learned to accept what He says in all areas of life. It was God's and that's it. 

Also, I don't beleive Planned Parenthood should be shut down but I do want to do away with abortion as I am sure you do as a Beleiver. I would love it if it could be resturcted to teach young people their value and the purpose of purity. I can't agree with handing out condoms and teaching homosexuals how to "play safely". I can't because that would mean I would be superimposing my opinion over God's and I won't do that. He already said fornication was wrong so there can be no compromise. 



shortdub78 said:


> *they let others do the dirty work for them, and then have the nerve to have a problem with how it is being handled.*


 And they should. Sister, if someone comes to you and offers to cut your lawn for you so you won't have to. Will you have a problem with him lighting a match to your lawn to do it? Tall grass is no longer a problem but what about the damage it did in the process?? Someone should have a problem with that.


----------



## Paradox (Sep 2, 2008)

i don't know what you guys are talking about..but if it supporting a liberal agenda..I'm against it.
that is all.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2008)

He_Leads_I_follow said:


> Shortdub I understand your point.  However it does not matter to me whether or not you want to attack me or not because you would only be attacking my agreement with Yahweh. Again I say, I am a beleiver in God and His principles and that's it! Sorry no wavering and no compromise. No one will get that from me.
> 
> Also, I am Pro-life because my mother was pro-life for me when my father chose to marry someone else while she was 8 months pregnant with my sister and I. When I thought it was okay to flush babies down the toilet I didn't know Jesus. Actually that's not true. I did it again 2 years after saying "yes" to HIM to cover my sin. This walk is not about your feelings or your opinion. No, as Beleiver's would God agree with this? That's all you should be asking yourself. Even when I in my heart thought abortions were okay, I still said it was wrong because I knew my opinion didn't matter. I learned to accept what He says in all areas of life. It was God's and that's it.
> 
> ...




i agree with everything that you said.  i'm against all of that myself, but i go by the ways of if you want something done right the first time, do it yourself.  if people don't want kids out here to be sexing each other like no tomorrow, then it is time for people to get off of their butts and do something about it.  starting with the children first.  to the statement you made about the lawn thing, that is just like leaving a teacher to teach your child everything that you as a parent should do.  you can't leave it up to the hands of others.  if you want your grass cut a certain way, you need to go out there, talk, and guide someone to do the job correctly, or just settle for the job that was done.


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Sep 2, 2008)

shortdub78 said:


> i agree with everything that you said. i'm against all of that myself, but i go by the ways of if you want something done right the first time, do it yourself. if people don't want kids out here to be sexing each other like no tomorrow, then it is time for people to get off of their butts and do something about it. starting with the children first. to the statement you made about the lawn thing, that is just like leaving a teacher to teach your child everything that you as a parent should do. you can't leave it up to the hands of others. if you want your grass cut a certain way, you need to go out there, talk, and guide someone to do the job correctly, or just settle for the job that was done.


ITA. There is indeed a problem when next to no parents even attend Parent/Teacher night just to check on their child's progress academically. But on the other hand some parents really do try to communicate and keep tabs on their children but it's hard when television promotes children that keep secrets or back talk their parents. So many shows that kids watch make parents look like clumsy doofus. Like they would never understand and they can't be trusted. I haven't seen capable strong parents since the Huxtables! Now that's ridiculous!


----------



## mango387 (Sep 4, 2008)

He_Leads_I_follow said:


> ITA. There is indeed a problem when next to no parents even attend Parent/Teacher night just to check on their child's progress academically. But on the other hand some parents really do try to communicate and keep tabs on their children but it's hard when television promotes children that keep secrets or back talk their parents. So many shows that kids watch make parents look like clumsy doofus. Like they would never understand and they can't be trusted. *I haven't seen capable strong parents since the Huxtables!* Now that's ridiculous!



Well, my mom was not fond of them, because the Huxtables allowed their children to have an "answer" for everything until Claire went there occasionally. 

Tis all.

Carry on.


----------



## PapillionRouge (Oct 9, 2008)

I dont see anything wrong with the site...


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Oct 9, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder if making people suffer the consequenses of their actions would be a better way of teaching lessons. I'm not saying that as someone who hasn't made tons of mistakes  ( I had to go out of my way to get the plan b pill once and it cost me $120).
It's just a thought, I know PP is very important.


----------



## Maynard (Oct 25, 2009)

I watched a documentary today regarding this topic. It was extremely interesting and I am still trying to wrap my mind around what I just saw.

THIS video has me sooooo pissed off:

http://takecaredownthere.org/#/watch/i-didnt-spew/


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 25, 2009)

The website is nasty

the old man looks like a pedifile

Why are they making weird videos about sex?

what normal teen would find this helpful?

I don't have much to add to the debate just read and taking it all in


----------

